# Home Haunt News...Clothing



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

[email protected] a great idea love the idea of a clothing line for the mag. keep up your great work didn't see this yesturday befor I PM.ed you lol But I for sure want One of those hoodies for myself and thong for the wifey lol keep up the great work....


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Love the new line!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

AngelEye said:


> Love the new line!


You better be sporting the new line up. Day in and out...day and night...lol...and drink your coffee out of Scoops coffee cup.....

more designs coming soon, thanks to those who ordered stuff already.....we just want to see little "Scoops" face out there reprensiting the homehaunter!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

LOVE THE Boxers, how cute would they look with a close fitting tank. You should make one of those too and I could use the whole outfit as pajamas

Not going to comment on the thong


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Spookilicious mama said:


> LOVE THE Boxers, how cute would they look with a close fitting tank. You should make one of those too and I could use the whole outfit as pajamas
> 
> Not going to comment on the thong


There on the page.
we're still adding more but they are there now.
Home Haunt News and Reviews


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Scare Shack said:


> You better be sporting the new line up. Day in and out...day and night...lol...and drink your coffee out of Scoops coffee cup.....
> 
> more designs coming soon, thanks to those who ordered stuff already.....we just want to see little "Scoops" face out there reprensiting the homehaunter!


Sorry Scoops, but some of you line will not be wore out, my friend!


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Sorry Scoops, but some of you line will not be wore out, my friend!


Heck yes they will!  lol

Scoop - I am sporting my hoodie starting NOW, being that I just got it in the mail.. haha I will be wearing it everywhere! Now I just need to buy the tank to wear out at Halloween Horror Nights at Universal and the mug to drink coffee from while at work and I will be golden! 

BTW - the hoodie is nice and soft, not to mention warm of course! It's awesome! Not bias or anything... lol


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is my Home Haunt News Hoodie! I am waiting on my awesome tank top! Should be here this week.


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey just wanted to show off my Hoodie!!! Love the look!! great quality great shirts! and plan to get the wifey a tank and the kids 2 bears!!


----------

